# Advice needed now!!



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay so I take in rescue animals normally 4 legged! but a friend of a friend is as we speak bringing a nest to me which has been on the ground last night, I told her to put it back in the tree, but her cats keep getting it, I don't yet know how small they are, but shes bringing them in a shoe box so i presume very young!

just want to check i can get them through the night before we take them to a wild life santuary tomoz, I've done abit of research and alot of sites recomend cat food meat and keep them on a wrapped hot water bottle?

any help is welcome x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

any ideas on the types of birds they might be?

Finches etc tend to stick to cereal/seed based foods wheras others will be primarily insect eaters, the difference i would think is crucial when handrearing.

When i have handreared birds in the past (wild birds many years ago whilst nursing), or handreared orphaned/rejected budgies/canaries the first thing i always gave was a few drops of warm pedialyte. Literally a couple of drops max, from an eye dropper.

Its a childrens rehydration soloution, full of electrolytes, sugars and water to hydrate and give them enough energy. They will need feeding every half hour to start and then every 2 hours overnight. Stick to the pedialyte overnight and get to a wildlife hospital ASAP tomorrow especially if you cant identify their species.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont have any pedialyte :/ would water with abit of sugar in be okay, i will get pics and put them up on here soon as they get here! x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I dont suppose you can persuade your o/h to nip to the shops for you?

normal sugar and water tends to have laxative effects so i wouldnt give that. Some cooking glucose and boiled water would be ok, or just some cooled (warm) boiled water.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Grated hard boiled egg is the easiest and safest food to find in your cupboard.Add a small amount of water to the mix.Depends how small they are and if they will beg and feed.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ooh i never thought about hard boiled egg poohdog, will bow to your more up to date knowledge and hand you the reigns on this one!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

we rang the wildlife place they suggestno solids as the stress of moving them they wudnt be able to digest it, they said try egg yolk,

they have just arrived and they have only just featerd!! pics to follow


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

They look like finches by the look of the nest...hard to tell in a pic.they appear to be gaping...I still suggest feeding them,they must be hungry by now.If they were here I'd hand them over to my bengalese finches...they would foster and feed them straight away.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

they've been taking egg yolk straight down! and sleeping will feed again soon! x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think they might be baby blackbirds. Stick with the egg untill you know for sure what they are. Good luck


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

UPDATE: All 4 birds maybe it through the night  I am sooo happy!!!!!!! honestly didnt think 2 of them would, they looked sooo weak! we gave them a big feed of scrambled egg before bed, and i didnt here then sqeek untill about 4am and then they have another big feed taking them to the wildlife santuary today! thanks for all your help! cudnt of kept them alive without you guys  xx


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Let us know what they were


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

one of them sadly just died  he was the smallest one and was struggling from the start  x


----------

